# pregnant mouse is jumpy?



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a Siamese mouse I bought from a pet store a little over a week ago, she was put in with my male and became noticeably pregnant about 4-5 days ago (so was prego when I bought her) I have no idea when she is actually due but since about 3 days ago she has been crazy around the tank collecting up bedding and moving in around and hopping about like something was startling her like ever minute or so and now she is in her nest in plain sight in the corner of the cage and every few seconds she jumps up like someone flicked the cage grooms either her face or her rear area and then lays back down.... I have never seen a mouse act like this before should I be worried or is this normal?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds perfectly normal to me, though maybe this is her first litter? They do seem to chill out about it after the first time. Since she's being so jumpy, you'll want to back off the babies for several days after they're born. No sense in making her any more distressed than necessary.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah my guess is it probably is her first good to know it is normal lol  and yeah when I don't know the moms history I usually don't touch the nest until day three or so or at least I try not to


----------

